# Strange Things Your Bettas Flare At



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I discovered over the past couple weeks since we moved that my boys flare at strange things....mostly things on TV. 

They also flare at the vacuum cleaner, at my cat and dog if they're doing laps up and down the hallway and around the lounge room and the curtain if a breeze comes through.

When the TV is on, they'll flare at different characters such as Batman (both animated and live action), Wolverine and Superman.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Mine will flare at the eraser of a pencil, but never the tip. They are also spooked by pen tips that are moved in and out, but not stationary pen tips. Also, Kumo, who is in the community section of the divided 20G, will flare at livebearers, but nothing else. He's cool with Danios, Cories, and once, his neighbor (Sam). Yet, when I had Mollies, Guppies, and Platies in there, he would flare and shred his fins.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

My 2 adult bettas ONLY flare at my Mom. They'll be swimming around happily and peacefully but as soon as my mom comes up to their tank to say Hi to them, they go crazy! Full on flaring, darting back and force, slamming themselves slightly at her against the tank! They only do it to her, not anyone else in my family which makes it a whole lot more interesting and also quite hilarious! She laughs and calls herself "The evil grandmother" lol.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Mammu never flares at anything, not even his own reflection. The look on his face is usually something like "Meh. Boring." Ossu on the other hand flares at literally everything. Piece of paper, a coffee mug, my phone, an apple, a finger, etc. Show him something and he will puff up.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

My pajamas. Only one pair. Also, charmander. Also, tonight, for some reason, a plastic canvas basket hanging from the side of the tank.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Mothercrow said:


> My pajamas. Only one pair. Also, charmander. Also, tonight, for some reason, a plastic canvas basket hanging from the side of the tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Your pajamas lmao! That is absolutely adorable


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My dt boy Sebastian? He flares at my SO every time he walks close XD and for some reason anything pink. My smaller dragon male flares at the airline hose I use to clean the tank and my newest boy flared at his plants when I added them, his food, my finger lol he's cute

The plants flare made me sad after I thought about it, the poor little guy has probably never seen a plant before I gave him some D:


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

My boys flare at anything they don't know including... my phone, my pen, this one certain plastic plant. But I've never seen them flare at each other. At my lfs , they keep their bettas very close together... so maybe they don't care anymore about each other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Yul will flair at my reading glasses if I set them on the shelf in front of his tank. I hope he doesn't need to visit an optometrist.


----------



## anjei (Aug 27, 2013)

my betta for some reason flare at my sister when she comes over for a visit. I never seen him flare like that ever!


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

This isn't about what my betta, Twist, flares at, it's what de doesn't! Weather it's his reflection, shrimp, snails, or another betta, he just looks at it and sits there. Just staring. I've never seen him flare! But my other boy ,Scarlet, will flare at anything including a suction cup, receipts, or my finger. Everything except the shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerlyking (Jan 29, 2017)

When I got my blue betta at the petsmart, I knew it was a match. He danced and danced so I would win his heart... On the other hand I asked the cashier to pick me another one. He picked out a female red betta. That seemed to hate my face at first glance. Oh yes, while waiting for my ride she flared at me the whole time, even flared at the male.

She's even flared at the cat, whom just lays down and purrs to watch while catnapping.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Just now, a tsum tsum my daughter was carrying. But to be fair, the tsum tsum *was* Flounder.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

best picture I could get. My new guy (names either Orion and Spectrum) felt the need to show the new plant I added he's in charge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

My betta hates anything black... Even the temperature probe is not safe... He loves me If I wear a blue shirt, but if I wear black it's like he hates my fashion choice and is offended by it.

Coincidentally black is my favorite wardrobe color. :/


----------



## xCHAOTIC (Mar 20, 2017)

Bubbles. I just got my new Betta set up last night and Oberon sat there flaring at and attacking bubbles for an hour. I wanted to get some kind of snail or an amano to keep in there with him but it looks like I got a particularly feisty one!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Artemis also likes to flare at geckos that run past her tank


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I have not seen my boy flare once since I got him over two weeks ago. He just runs away from the things I think he'll flare at.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

My betta Owen is super chill and flares at nothing... or so I thought. Apparently a black T-shirt appears threatening.


----------

